# Bunny for a new home - CLOSED



## FuzzyGemma (Feb 13, 2006)

We are moving to another state pretty soon and its not a probem to take bunnies with us, but we're probably going to move to another country after just a few months.
So I'm looking for a new home for my rabbits .
I posted an ad ....but people who are calling for the most part have no experience with rabbits, or they want rabbit as a toy for kids(its not a big deal but if a kid takes bunny the wrong way it can scratch ...and angry parents can get rid of it)
I found a person who is willing to take my male bunny 
Now I'm looking for somebody who is willing to take Muffin , my female rabbit home .
She is loving , she likes to snuggle













We will give away this cage




The cage we made bu ourselves




And a walking gate if you need one
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/8538/10004114vy.jpg


----------



## m.e. (Feb 13, 2006)

Moved to "Rescue Me!"


----------



## doodle (Feb 13, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Feb 14, 2006)

Carmel,Indiana


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 14, 2006)

She is so pretty. I hope you find a great home for her. I wish I could take her but I don't have the time to give her as a pet.....

But oh....she's SOOOO pretty!

Peg


----------



## doodle (Feb 14, 2006)

I just realized it says Indiana in the 2nd line of the subject, sorry about that. If you were closer to me, I might be tempted. She looks like such a sweet snuggle bunny.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 14, 2006)

What a cutie. I hope you find her a home.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 14, 2006)

Just out of curiosity - where did you get the cage? it's so cute!

Peg


----------



## doodle (Feb 14, 2006)

> Just out of curiosity - where did you get the cage? it's so cute!


 
I used to have a cage like that when my bunnies were babies. It was cute while it lasted, but they outgrew it in about a week. The best thing about it is the wheels! I wish more cages came with wheels so you can move them around easily. I also like having the door on top of the cage because it gives me better access at times when I can't let the bunnies out, and it's easier to pick them up out of the cage when I need to.

Petsmart has them.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Feb 14, 2006)

If you don't get any other offers let me know.

Ed


----------



## Lissa (Feb 16, 2006)

Any luck?


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Feb 17, 2006)

No not yet....


----------



## edwinf8936 (Feb 17, 2006)

Let me know if you get no offers from anyone, Mr. Z would fall in love with her.

Ed


----------



## cheryl (Feb 17, 2006)

awwww little muffin sure is a spunky little girl,just look at her colouring,ohh i would take her in an instant but im just to far away.



edwin,ohh how could mr z pass up a cute little babe like that,she is absolutely gorgeous

i hope everything works out for this little girl



cheryl..


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Feb 18, 2006)

ok
she is not spayed though...


----------



## edwinf8936 (Feb 18, 2006)

I would have her spayed first thing.

Ed


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 18, 2006)

Yay, Ed!

:highfive::toastingbuns:woohoo


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh - I'm so glad someone might be taking her....I kept coming back to this picture and thinking, 'How can I convince Art we need "just one more" pet?'.....but never could come up with a way to do it....

Peg


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Feb 19, 2006)

yeah i think spaying is a good idea if you have a male bunny ...
We had a period when she would get crazy without a male but we solved it by buying a teddy bear for her 
*edwinf8936* if you decide to take her i will give away the cages , bunny carrier and a gate 
You are pretty far away from us though


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Feb 19, 2006)

*TinysMom*
I wish i could convince my hubby to keep my animals 
Its not fare that he's to keep his cat and i have to give away my babies:X


----------



## edwinf8936 (Feb 19, 2006)

You are about 2-2.5 hours away. I used to bike race in that area.

Ed


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Feb 20, 2006)

:shock:
really?
I thought its way up north


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 20, 2006)

peapoos has that same cage with the wheels( and it is cute), but i cant get the wheels to stay on... they keep falling of... did that happen to yours? maybe im putting them on wrong?:?


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Feb 20, 2006)

mine fell off long time ago ....
Its just made kind of cheap....
But i like it because rabbits feet stay dry and clean and the cage is easy to clean up


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah it is easy to clean..i think im just going to have to give up on the wheels.. i like the door on top.. the cage i bought right after that one doesnt have the door on top, and its a real pain


----------



## cheryl (Feb 25, 2006)

soooo there has not been an update for a few days,is the little girl bunny situation still the same or has she found a new home yet?just wondering minds want to know lol

she is really one gorgeous little girl,that i hope can find a new home



cheryl (who wishes she was closer)


----------



## BACI (Mar 3, 2006)

This is none of my business however since becoming a rabbit owner I have noted numerous similarities between rabbits and cats which could be a selling point. Oh and if momma aint happy aint no one happy. sorry a little punchy. I bought my rabbit expecting a totally different experience however1.they are litter trained and can be trained to stay out certain rooms of the house (per a friend), the rabbit of course, don't try to tell a cat you are boss2. They are quiet and landlord friendly, many college students sneak them in dorms (lol)3. They decide when they want the attention and are rather insistent, the only difference being a big furry face staring me directly in the face vs the subtle nudging and eventually finding your hand on the cats head or a paw in your face, ever so gently.4. If need be travelling, they both use the same size carrier.Just trying to help you keep that cutie!!good luck, and let us know what happens


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Mar 4, 2006)

*cheryl13*
Nope...
But thats ok,because we decided to keep her:bunnydance:
Now we need to figure out a way to ship her abroad:colors:


----------



## BACI (Mar 4, 2006)

YAHOO, that is great for you. Best wishes.baci


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Mar 13, 2006)

Bad news guys very bad news !
I decided to keep both of the rabbits and as soon as we got to El paso, to the military base they told us we cant have rabbits in outapartment !
I am lost!
:shock:
We cant afford to rent apt outside the base


----------



## cheryl (Mar 13, 2006)

ohh noo:shock:that is bad news.so what are you going to do now?



cheryl


----------



## FuzzyGemma (Mar 14, 2006)

*cheryl13*
I have no idea what to do....
I also have a rat with babies they have a problem with it too
They said that rodents are not domestic animals


----------



## cheryl (Mar 16, 2006)

ohh that just isnt fair of them to dothat:X,dont they realize that it is actually a hard thing to do likegive up your family,im sorry things have turned out this way for youbut i hope good things will come your way

all the best



cheryl


----------



## edwinf8936 (Mar 16, 2006)

A rabbit is not a rodent!

Ed


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 18, 2006)

oh..im so sorry that that happened.....like twolittle rabbits and some rats are going to bother anyone:no:... hopeeverything works out for you guys!:hug1


----------

